# Couple of duck calls



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Nothing fancy but that is what the guy wanted. Cocobola with aluminum bands


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice work. Sometimes simple has it's own beauty.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very well done.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, nice work!


----------

